# Columbus Sports and Vacation show



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

Anyone hitting the show up next week? Thinking of going on Thursday when it is only 3 bucks. Also like to hear the seminar on spring saugeyes.


----------



## Draggin along (Nov 8, 2012)

The show is a watered down version of what it used to be. Most of the sponsors show up at the Cleveland , Cincinnati, or Indianappolis show. Central Ohio does not show enough support to get the sponsors that they used to get. Too bad. Now its hardly worth the 3 dollars.


----------



## bassin mickey (Apr 22, 2004)

Many-many-good memories of shows gone by. Introduced my son's and their friends to the great outdoors there. :F Sorry to say that show has really gone down hill. After you pay for addmission/parking, it is not a value at all. Of course it is something to do on a cold winter night. Easy to say as I type this from Florida and a 63 bass week  Tight lines


----------



## aboynamdsue (Apr 14, 2012)

Got any details on the seminar for spring Saugeyes...didn't know about that.


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

I'll be checking it out. Always a fun activity for February!


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Only 60 exhibitors this year and most have little to do with anything I am interested in.

Very sad this show has gone so far down from what it once was.


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

Lundy said:


> Very sad this show has gone so far down from what it once was.


I wonder if the cleveland show is still what I remember it to be.


----------



## mokabe (Jan 23, 2011)

Cleveland show gets smaller every year. Held this year with boat show and remodel show. It was something to do on a winter night with son. After parking and combo ticket your out $42 before you even get in.


----------



## billjaco (Oct 22, 2011)

The internet makes these shows far less than they once were because we have information at our finger tips instantly.

You can have fishing tackle delivered to your door after you've thoroughly researched your purchases on the many fishing information sites available.

The old "Hog Troughs" at the shows were impressive in their day, but now you can watch the pros giving demos on the water with the latest boats and tackle, with underwater cameras providing lure action and actual fish hookups, all from the comfort of your home. Youtube has how-to videos on just about anything one can imagine. 

Show promoters and potential venders realize that the appeal for such a venue is dwindling, and it is reflected in the quality of the shows.


----------



## Toolman (Jun 8, 2004)

Some really good presenters this year:

*Matt Davis and Dan Gies*-two great walleye anglers and good speakers. They do a great kids clinic as well.
*Travis Hartman*-Well respected Fisheries Biologist with ODNR and really good speaker.
*Larry Rhodes*-Great guy...I've talked to him about his saugeye spoon program. You saugeye guys won't wanna miss this.
Also Elmer Heyob does an excellent musky seminar.

Schedule is at columbussportsshow .com

Tim


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

This show has gone from what was a great show for the family, a place to see local boat dealers, and a place to get both information and tackle if you so desired. Since hart sold it, it has turned into a big boat, big water show, that if your not from the Lake Erie area you hardly see anyone you know. Almost all the bigger local dealers won't spend their money going there, as the new owners don't cater to the Bass boat, family type dealers anymore. I went last year but will not go again unless it changes for the better. As Kim posted, nothing there that I am interested in anymore. The vendors as well as attendance has dropped every year that the entire show is in one building now. 
For those of you that like this type of show, I hope you have a great time at the show.


----------



## fished-out (Dec 20, 2005)

I've been to most of these shows over the years. I can't recommend Cincy--just not enough there. Cleveland ain't near what it used to be; I remember a time when it was fantastic. Columbus is just too small.

Indy? Different story. Went there last year--plenty of tackle, boats, trips, etc. Reminded me of what the Cleveland show used to be. I highly recommend it, and drive 2 hours myself to go. Spent the better part of a day there and still felt like I missed some.


----------



## Insco (Apr 9, 2008)

Fished Out? Is that the Renfro show that is in a couple weeks?


----------



## fished-out (Dec 20, 2005)

Yep, starts Feb 15; if you go the first weekend, you've got the deer and waterfowl thing happening.


----------



## zpyles_00 (Dec 15, 2004)

answered my question, i WILL NOT be going to the columbus sports show, it had been a few years since i was there and it sounds like it just keeps going down hill.


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

I'll go just to kill time, and there is a boat shop here in town I didnt know about and I want to see what he has to offer. This will be the second year I believe that it is under new ownership. (the show) Like to see if there is any improvements from the year before. Usually that is a good sign. I also want to sit in on the Saugeye seminar.


----------



## Snyd (May 5, 2004)

I went to the sports/vacation show this past weekend and it was a falt out joke. I always liked going to this show to check out all the different fishing trips the vendors had to offer. However, when I got there I noticed very few fishing destination booths. There were some booths set up that had nothing to do with sports/vacation at all. There was also very few boats and only probably three quarters of the building was filled. I hate to say it but that was my last trip to this show for a few years.


----------



## Bigfisherman (Sep 10, 2011)

All of the good vendors don't waste thier time @Columbus anymore because of poor attendance,you have to go to Cleveland or Cincinnati.


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

Snyd said:


> there I noticed very few fishing destination booths. There were some booths set up that had nothing to do with sports/vacation at all. There was also very few boats and only probably three quarters of the building was filled. I hate to say it but that was my last trip to this show for a few years.


I did not expect anything. I did not get anything. Went on Thursday when it was only $3. I did find the marina from Carroll there. From what I could understand it is the same guy who ran Delta marina in Reynoldsburg. Talked with a Lake Erie charter company. Might pay them some dough and go fishing. Sat in on a very basic Saugeye seminar. Food was outrageously expensive. Will probably go next year just to show some type of support in hopes it gets better. I believe this is the second year under new Management.


----------



## imalt (Apr 17, 2008)

Bigfisherman said:


> All of the good vendors don't waste thier time @Columbus anymore because of poor attendance,you have to go to Cleveland or Cincinnati.


The cincinnati show sucks also don't waste your time.


----------



## perfcetion (May 3, 2006)

There is a reason Hart sold the show.. As a tackle company that attended the last 2 years Hart ran it we seen the attendance & sales slip almost 30% from 2010 to 2011.. This was not only our figures but other well known companies as well.. That is why 2011 was the last year for us participating in that show and even some other larger event..

A company has to sell ALOT of product to justify the $500-1000 rent for that 10x10 space, travel, food, time off regular job (if you have one) etc etc..


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

I feel bad for the now generation that wont be able to experience what I was able to twenty some years ago. I been to both Cleveland an Columbus in that time period and the shows were Phenomenal. I remember growing up in Cleveland area and going with my dad. dog training seminars, fishing seminars, on hands demonstrations with lures and guns and all sorts of things. I am sure glad to still have those memory's.


----------



## Marshall (Apr 11, 2004)

Smaller shows but really good ones are the Buckeye outdoors show and the Knox Marine open house coming up in march. I know for sure Knox has Scott Martin (rolland' son) FLW pro there this year. Here is a link for them. http://www.knoxmarine-ltd.com/ and http://www.buckeyeoutdoorsmarine.net/2013 Boat Show.pdf


----------



## fished-out (Dec 20, 2005)

Indianapolis is the closest thing I've seen to the Cleveland show that you don't have fly to in the past few years.



Dovans said:


> I feel bad for the now generation that wont be able to experience what I was able to twenty some years ago. I been to both Cleveland an Columbus in that time period and the shows were Phenomenal. I remember growing up in Cleveland area and going with my dad. dog training seminars, fishing seminars, on hands demonstrations with lures and guns and all sorts of things. I am sure glad to still have those memory's.


----------

